# Plow for jeep rubicon/sahara 09?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking to purchase a new 09 Jeep, either a 09 rubicon or Sahara for my own personal use. I have a Chevy that I plow with now but with over 100k miles I am thinking of buying a new jeep for myself. Who makes a nice plow for the above jeep mentioned?
Suggestions help advice much appreciated!


Thanks.....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What and how much plowing just your drive or a rout with 76 houses? Going to do walmart or a gas station or two? need Moor info to give you good info. for 22 years I used a fisher RD 71/2 on my wrangler.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i am a fisher guy, but sno-way makes a nice plow as well. fisher rd would be really nice.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

get the jeep rubi, frt and rear lockers and better axles, i wouldnt get a jeep now unless it was a rubi. much stronger and better made, just my 2 cents though. i have had alot of jeeps and the axles on them could be stronger espically a dana 35 that came on the jeeps for so many years. the rubi has dana 44's which would be much better and stronger. the rubi also has a better gear ratio. get the rubi


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

red07gsxr;597716 said:


> i am a fisher guy, but sno-way makes a nice plow as well. fisher rd would be really nice.


Fisher doesn't recommend the RD for the Wrangler.

The Snoway unit is a real nice match for the wrangler and they make a rubicon mount.
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks all! Only doing my driveway, my shops driveway and my moms place.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sixty4;597773 said:


> Thanks all! Only doing my driveway, my shops driveway and my moms place.


The Snoway is excellent for that application, the down pressure enhances back dragging ability, the wireless remote is the bomb and the hydraulics world class. A dependable unit with great longevity.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher homesteder, or snoway. on a small plow downpressure is well worth it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;597983 said:


> Fisher homesteder, or snoway. on a small plow downpressure is well worth it.


The fisher does not have down pressure.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Correct I think the only plow with DP is snoway (O... and my Boss)


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

basher;597750 said:


> Fisher doesn't recommend the RD for the Wrangler.
> 
> The Snoway unit is a real nice match for the wrangler and they make a rubicon mount.
> http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


i know that fisher doesnt recommend a rd but we all can just wish. i would love to have a rd on one, but i would deff. get a sno-way for the jeep, good plows with down pressure, your going to be happy


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a Fisher homesteder is nice and Boss makes a nice plow for Jeeps.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For 18 years I plowed with a fisher RD on my Wrangler. I have a friend with 3 jeeps and he has RDs on all of them. They are a great plow.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Seeings as this is a non=commercial request, i'll go out on the limb and say SnowSport and SnowBear...Price, availability and dependability for the average home owner (end user)....I have the fortunante opprotunity to have a SnowSport and it is a well built and excellent operating lil plow. Strongly recommend to freinds and family. Have had many people stop me to ask about the plow. Even in the dead of winter at gas station. 

C.


----------



## jimbuffalo (Oct 16, 2008)

*photos ?*



theplowmeister;597714 said:


> What and how much plowing just your drive or a rout with 76 houses? Going to do walmart or a gas station or two? need Moor info to give you good info. for 22 years I used a fisher RD 71/2 on my wrangler.


I too am thinking about a jeep, I have small parking lot and couple of drives, I now use a 95 ford f250 with meyer's. Any thoughts?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in the same boat jim buffalo,
I still need to make the decision, i'm leaning toward the snow way with down pressure, but I sure due love the v-plow by both fisher and boss, but the price.
I also looked into the hinicker with back drag option, but apparently the don't carry less than seven foot blade for a jeep. 
plowmeister and everyone else, thank you for your help as mentioned before.
Does anyone have any the plows mentioned for sale(used) with 250 miles of Ma.?
thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How big is the parking lot? the nice thing about driveways you dont get a large of a snow load in front of the plow as in a parking lot. In a driveway you only have to push most of the snow to the side. How far do have to push the snow in the P lot?


----------

